# ***Game 32: Official Phoenix @ Houston GAME THREAD. 1/5. 8:00 CST.



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

The rivalry continues.

Rockets have been playing great basketball against teams that aren't great defensively so I don't think the Suns will be able to blow us out of this one. 

Yao will have his hands full trying to contain Amare, but on the other hand I can't see Houston not trying to take advantage of Yao's size on Amare. Staying out of foul trouble is a must. Yao needs to really be aggressive and attack the boards... he is a better rebounder than Amare but we need our rebounding guards (Sura, McGrady) to attack the boards and help Howard out against Marion. 

Their perimeter duo of Johnson, Nash and Q is deadly but the Rockets will have to work to make each shot contested and give Amare nothing close to the basket. He'll probably go for 22 (struggles against Yao), unless the Suns are blowing us out, in which case he'll end up with 30.  

Should be a fun one.


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

League's most overrated team doesnt scare me.

Rockets 114
Suns 102


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>ThaShark316</b>!
> 
> 
> League's most overrated team doesnt scare me.


ditto.
the current Rockets is a poor man's Spurs,and now that Spurs can just blow Suns out,rockets might win by small margin.:grinning: 

Rockets--103

Suns--98


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I pray that Yao can outplay Amare this game... that would just make my day, and I would have a blast posting about it on the NBA board and rub it in you-know-who's face.... plssss Yao if it's one game you gotta step up this season it's this one, do it for me!!

Yao's gonna have to get hyped up and pissed for this one... if he plays a normal "I'm Yao and I'm humble" type game, he's gonna have Suns players dunking all over him... man can't wait for the result for this one


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> I pray that Yao can outplay Amare this game...


Out of the 6 times they've met, Yao has had the better of Amare 5 of those times. Amare will score alot of his points in transition, so Yao will have to get back quickly. When isolated I'm not too worried about Amare.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mr. Roger's Cardigan</b>!
> 
> 
> Out of the 6 times they've met, Yao has had the better of Amare 5 of those times. Amare will score alot of his points in transition, so Yao will have to get back quickly. When isolated I'm not too worried about Amare.


That's true, since Amare has little perimeter game as long as Yao's in position down the post there's little Amare can do to get by him. But to Amare's credit he has been passing the ball a little more this season, so if Howard can't contain Marion we can be in for some trouble. 

Transition defense is key, I'd rather Yao stay away from the offensive board and be back ready of D on every possesion, easy points are gonna kill us.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Rockets 98
Suns *116*

:yes:


----------



## Sweeper (Dec 7, 2004)

Up against the team with the best record, and Amare coming off a 20 of 27 FG 50 points performance!! What a win this will be!

Yao must and will stand up, gotta show that rookie of the year that Yao deserved the number 1 pick! Let's just hope the refs don't call stoopid fouls.... and please take better care of the ball!!

TMac will score 30+, Yao will get double-double

Houston 102
Phoenix 100

Yes! I'll be watching this one live on ESPN, thank goodness for pay-TV in Australia!


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Sweeper</b>!
> Up against the team with the best record, and Amare coming off a 20 of 27 FG 50 points performance!! What a win this will be!
> 
> Yao must and will stand up, gotta show that rookie of the year that Yao deserved the number 1 pick! Let's just hope the refs don't call stoopid fouls.... and please take better care of the ball!!
> ...


Are they showing it? Whats the schedule like in Melbourne, I get a game every Thursday and Saturday. Or is this game on Thursday?


----------



## Sweeper (Dec 7, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Theo!</b>!
> 
> 
> Are they showing it? Whats the schedule like in Melbourne, I get a game every Thursday and Saturday. Or is this game on Thursday?


Hey Theo, you're in Australia as well??? The game's scheduled live on THURSDAY 1pm Aust Eastern Standard Time. That's 1pm in Melbourne and Sydney, on ESPN. There's a replay at 8pm.

If you have games on Thurs and Sat, sounds like you should get this one!!! You must have ESPN with Foxtel/Optus/Austar??

I wish they would show more Houston games


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re;*

Yup, Amare coming off a 50 game performance. Hes gonna feel like king of the world before his game against Houston. Once Amare throws down a thunder-jam, like he did on Kandi's dome, on Yao or Juwan Howard, our front line will wimper in fear to the much more athletic and aggressive (but much smaller) Phoenix front line.

I think we have to watch the turnovers more than anything because theres no way we can keep up with phoenix in transition. Im sure JVG has a strategy but I still think Amare is going to have a huge game.

102-96 Phoenix


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: Re;*



> Originally posted by <b>TManiAC</b>!
> Im sure JVG has a strategy but I still think Amare is going to have a huge game.


yes,he probably will,considering our two PFs who have no clues on defence.:| If welsley can step up to slow down Nash,there will be a big chance rockets can pull this off though.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

Suns 128
Rockets 85


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>HeinzGuderian</b>!
> Suns 128
> Rockets 85


:laugh: Phoenix couldn't hold the Duke Blue Devils under 90.


----------



## rocketsthathavespurs (Jul 17, 2004)

101 100 rockets win cause cluch tmac and sura poor mans spurs hahaha nice one


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>ThaShark316</b>!
> 
> 
> :laugh: Phoenix couldn't hold the Duke Blue Devils under 90.


The Rockets offense doesnt need the other team to stop them.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

I am very happy with the Rockets offense right now. It no longer relies on isolations and spot up shooting... alot more motion has been incorporated into it and that is what we need.


----------



## RedStripe27 (Apr 20, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> 
> 
> That's true, since Amare has little perimeter game as long as Yao's in position down the post there's little Amare can do to get by him.


I can't wait to see Amare hit those 18ft jumpers all night just to show all of you idiots that he doesn't just dunk. I do think it will be a competitive game though. We'll see if a Van Gundy offense can score enough points to compete with the Suns. 

Suns 104
Rockets 95


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RedStripe27</b>!
> 
> 
> I can't wait to see Amare hit those 18ft jumpers all night just to show all of you idiots that he doesn't just dunk. I do think it will be a competitive game though. We'll see if a Van Gundy offense can score enough points to compete with the Suns.
> ...


ahhh go back to the Suns forum u Amare homer. I say he has little perimeter game, not none. Yes, please have Amare shooting 18 ft jumpers all night long, I'd love to see that actually.


----------



## LeroyJames (Aug 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>RedStripe27</b>!
> 
> 
> I can't wait to see Amare hit those 18ft jumpers all night just to show all of you idiots that he doesn't just dunk. I do think it will be a competitive game though. We'll see if a Van Gundy offense can score enough points to compete with the Suns.
> ...


lol, if Amare relies on 18 ft jumpers all night:

Rockets: 89
Suns: 25

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Sweeper (Dec 7, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>LeroyJames</b>!
> 
> 
> lol, if Amare relies on 18 ft jumpers all night:
> ...



:rofl:


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

*Article: Rockets had better start running now*



> It's Nash whom the Rockets can't stop worrying about, though. He is credited for much of the Suns' turnaround and is also an early favorite for league MVP honors.
> 
> "You've got to kind of cut the head off the monster, and he's certainly the one that drives them," Bob Sura said. "Everywhere he's been, he's gotten his team to play that transition, up-and-down game, and (Phoenix) has been really successful at it obviously."
> 
> ...





> Of course, the Rockets still have other concerns besides Nash. Mismatches abound against Phoenix, which has a smaller and quicker roster. Marion entered the league as a small forward but plays power forward. Stoudemire is a true power forward but now plays center and presents a number of problems for Yao Ming.
> 
> "There's no real strategy," said Rockets coach Jeff Van Gundy, "except that they are in a track meet, and it's a question of: Does Yao's power beat speed?"
> 
> ...


http://www.chron.com/cs/CDA/ssistory.mpl/sports/2978691


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

FOR ROCKETS TO WIN

SHUT DOWN Q-RICH AND JOE JOHNSON.

T-MAC NEEDS TO STAY OUTSIDE.

YAO > AMARE IN REBOUNDING, 6 MINUTES LESS PLAY PER GAME

ROCKETS 98, SUNS 92


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Everytime the Rockets/Spurs play my buddy who is a Spurs fan always takes the pessimist role and says something like "Were do for a loss, I can feel it."

That being said, the Rockets are going to get BSlapped by the Suns. Secretly I am hoping the Rockets win though.


----------



## atowndawill (Nov 16, 2004)

> Suns 116 Rockets 98


thats about right. i cant wait to see you gay rocket fans go down. :upset:


----------



## Sweeper (Dec 7, 2004)

Ok, here we go...

It's been raining 3s for the suns, but we're hanging in there!

32 - 24 at the quarter.

Nash has 7 assists already...geez.

Good D on Amare so far


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Barrett is playing very well, but he normally does when given any PT. 

Yao hasn't been able to get back into the game because Deke has been playing great, but defensively the only guy who can stop Amare is Yao. If we can stay within 5 I don't see why Yao can't play alongside Mutombo... it's not like either would get run out of the gym. Yao has shown he can run, but then again he isn't at a 100% so who knows.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

McGrady is having an absolute brickfest.


----------



## Sweeper (Dec 7, 2004)

Yeah, McGrady ain't shooting too well. 

Deke is playing really well.

Frustrating how we'll get close to 5 points behind, then they get a three


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

T-Mac is 6-20  but hey,I think he'll have an excellent 4th...he clutch like that,people.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

And just like that we are down by 11... need TMac and Yao to step it up in the 4th.


----------



## Sweeper (Dec 7, 2004)

And just like that we're back down to .500  

I'm pretty impressed with the suns offensive game, they can all score and shot so well from beyond the arc (most open shots though). On the contrary for us, so many shots went half way in, then out.... or just poor shooting in general.


----------



## MagicNugz (Aug 10, 2004)

Remember when everyone thought we would be better than the suns.....I miss those days . Why did the season have to start, we were so good in the offseason:no: .


----------



## Sweeper (Dec 7, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>MagicNugz</b>!
> Remember when everyone thought we would be better than the suns.....I miss those days . Why did the season have to start, we were so good in the offseason:no: .


That's history.... though the suns have surprised everyone.

We just have to move on, work hard and get a few more wins.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

to cheer up Houston fans:


----------



## 777 (Dec 14, 2002)

Amare sucked under Yao's D.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

No moral victories.


----------



## Sweeper (Dec 7, 2004)

I was impressed at the big guys; Deke twice and Yao once 
when they dived for the loose ball to prevent turnovers. Yao = 0 turnovers for the game!

Nice pics Yao Mania


----------

